# Cheat codes? nfs uc ps3



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, seens as the weather is pants im playin need for speed, undercover.

Im stuck! I want the aston! Ive only got the elise and meggy! So any cheat codes would be good, please


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps3/code/948963.html

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for that mate, whats the die cast car mean?


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

not sure mate, have never used the cheats personally. i just know the website from other games. i use a lot of the guides on ther if i ever get stuck :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok cool, thanks alot bud.

Dawn


----------

